# Whats up dirty dogs



## TrickSplit (Feb 15, 2018)

Hey guys, been making baby steps toward the backcountry for about a season, and I'm ready to take the full plunge. Here for advice, gear recomendations, and meet ups for trips! Stay stoked my friends


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Have you taken your avalanche safety course? AVI 1 is super helpful and almost compulsory (IMO it should be).


----------



## TrickSplit (Feb 15, 2018)

Not yet, but I was serious about those baby steps. I'm looking at buying gear now for next season. Living in the Sierra's, and it is not inspiring motivation for backcountry trips this year. Plan on taking avy1 as early as I can next season. Sticking with low angle slack if at all this season. Good advice though!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

How bout dirt bagg'n up north a bit

Event Schedule for the Splitfest at Mt. Baker 2015 | Baker Splitfest


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

TrickSplit said:


> Not yet, but I was serious about those baby steps. I'm looking at buying gear now for next season. Living in the Sierra's, and it is not inspiring motivation for backcountry trips this year. Plan on taking avy1 as early as I can next season. Sticking with low angle slack if at all this season. Good advice though!


Low snow seasons can be some of the best backcountry split seasons because of stability and corn. It also makes steeper terrain more accessible.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

TrickSplit said:


> Not yet, but I was serious about those baby steps. I'm looking at buying gear now for next season. Living in the Sierra's, and it is not inspiring motivation for backcountry trips this year. Plan on taking avy1 as early as I can next season. Sticking with low angle slack if at all this season. Good advice though!


Consider renting/borrowing gear before buying it. There are a lot of pieces and you need to figure out which ones suit you (and might change your mind about that).


----------

